# Cypress Chipset External PATA/IDE Drive USB Enclosure

## Hobbes2100

Hello all,

I'm trying to salvage ancient data off of an old PATA/IDE drive.  I picked up a Sabrent 3.5 Aluminum enclosure and have been trying to get it to play nicely in linux.  I have other (SATA) external enclosures working with my machine.  I can post my .config if anyone is suitable interested, but beyond the kernel options for the other enclosure, I enabled the Cypress mass-storage and USB hub looking devices as modules.

Incidentally, windows tried to load a driver for it an failed.  It wanted "AT2+ Fast Bits".

I have a few possibilities:  (1) the enclosure is crap, (2) someone, somewhere posted that the actual chip in the drive is a CY7C68300C (not xxxxA as reported by lsusb) -- I'm about kicked on the software side, so I'll check that, but I don't know if it makes a differences, (3) this LKML post has a related dmesg error:  https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/4/14/216.  (3) is claimed to be fixed.  (4) I might need some PATA/IDE module on top of the USB modules?

I'm running gentoo-sources 3.5.2.  Additional info follows.

Best,

Mark

```

% lsusb

# snipped

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C68300A EZ-USB AT2 USB 2.0 to ATA/ATAPI

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

```

% dmesg | tail

[51794.279619] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

[51794.279632] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:3 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[51794.279640] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[51794.383102] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[51794.434312] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 3 reset complete, port enabled

[51794.434317] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[51794.485077] usb 1-3: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

[51794.536413] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 3 reset complete, port enabled

[51794.536419] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[51794.601373] usb 1-3: default language 0x0409

[51794.602772] usb 1-3: udev 4, busnum 1, minor = 3

[51794.602775] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=04b4, idProduct=6830

[51794.602778] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=56, Product=78, SerialNumber=93

[51794.602780] usb 1-3: Product: AT2+ Fast Bits

[51794.602782] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: Cypress Semiconductor

[51794.602784] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: DEF10FE889E6

[51794.602853] usb 1-3: usb_probe_device

[51794.602857] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[51794.603155] usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[51794.603195] usb-storage 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[51794.603201] usb-storage 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[51794.603301] scsi9 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0

[51816.787318] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 3 reset complete, port enabled

[51816.787326] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[51816.838057] usb 1-3: reset high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

[51816.889316] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 3 reset complete, port enabled

[51816.889324] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[51827.004318] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 3 reset complete, port enabled

[51827.004326] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[51827.055163] usb 1-3: reset high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

[51827.106290] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 3 reset complete, port enabled

[51827.106297] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[51843.223469] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 3 reset complete, port enabled

[51843.223477] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[51843.274161] usb 1-3: reset high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

[51843.325364] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 3 reset complete, port enabled

[51843.325370] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[51843.442268] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 3 reset complete, port enabled

[51843.442275] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[51843.493069] usb 1-3: reset high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

[51843.544417] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 3 reset complete, port enabled

[51843.544425] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[51853.660419] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 3 reset complete, port enabled

[51853.660427] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[51853.711296] usb 1-3: reset high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

[51853.762341] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 3 reset complete, port enabled

[51853.762349] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[51853.827039] scsi 9:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

```

----------

## DirtyHairy

You definitely don't need anything ide / pata related, the USB enclosure abstracts away the actual HD interface. Have you checked that the enclosure gets enough power? Is it bus powered, or does it have a separate power supply? If power isn't the issue, I'd just go ahead and get a replacement, they're cheap, and this will save you hours of finding out whether you have a driver or hardware problem.

----------

## Hobbes2100

DH,  

Thanks for the reply.  I ended up getting another PATA->USB connector from a friend and it "just worked".  It's unfortunate that quality control on cheap electronics is close to non-existent.  I wasted about four hours trying different systems and kernel options to try and get the original POS to work.

Best,

Mark

----------

